# Islamorada, FL Charters



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Have a trip booked for next month. Looking for a recommendation on a good off shore charter if any one has one. One of the vendors I deal with in Ohio recommended "Gotcha" with Mel Walker. He has used this guy several times and always goes back. Just wondering your experiences if you been to Islamorada. Thanks.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd strongly recommend Capt Greg Poland: http://www.gregpoland.com


----------



## Gussmacker (Jun 12, 2006)

I spent a week with Kevin from Gold Reserve about 5 years ago - nothing but positives for him and his crew!

http://www.goldreservecharters.com/


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Red,
I am in the begining stages of researching a similar trip to Islamorada. There was a add here last month for a marina there that looked really apealing as they offerd lodging and many captains. I wish i had book marked it because i have not seen there add here recently and i forget the name. I am looking for a backcountry - reef trip rolled into a 3 day plan. Hopefully some more will chime in. I will look into guss and nlc's link here tonight.


----------



## Gussmacker (Jun 12, 2006)

As I said below, I went a few years ago for a week - I stayed at the Holiday Isle Marina - rooms were nothing out of this world but were very reasonable and clean - I went with a buddy of mine and we went deep sea with Gold Reserve 5 days and 2 days back country with one of the guides that docks at the marina - not sure what his name was but he was great also - and there is a bunch of guides there - one of the coolest things of the trip was there was a Head Boat that went out at night - it left right from the same marina - very inexpensive and a blast - you could bring your own beer also - caught tons of yellowtail snappers, blue runners, sharks, eelfish and all kinds of weird stuff - very cool being out on the ocean at night - also got to see a lot of the Bio-Luminescent critters out there too - for an entire week I got to get up before dawn and go fishing, then come back and eat fresh Mahi at the marina restaurant, and then drink beer and go fishing on the head boat all night - it was a great trip but took a couple weeks to recover! Also need to be in good graces with the wife!


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

thats probably Robbies or Robby head boat. I have went out with them and did well as you said inexpense


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

RedJada said:


> Have a trip booked for next month. Looking for a recommendation on a good off shore charter if any one has one. One of the vendors I deal with in Ohio recommended "Gotcha" with Mel Walker. He has used this guy several times and always goes back. Just wondering your experiences if you been to Islamorada. Thanks.


When I went to the keys 2yrs. Ago I headed to a couple bait shop & picked their brain. Got good info about charters & fishing. Most important was info to share a 4 hour charter that took me on as an additional body to fish. Did quite well & got to share the cost of the boat. Brought back 42lbs. Of Mahi Mahi. 

I'm sure there are boats that will take on additional people on islemorada. Then find out which restaurant which will fix up your catch for a great meal.


Be sure to post some pics & WHO you hook-up with for future prospective people that want to do the same thing.

NIK,


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions/recommendations everyone. I talked to Capt. Mel with "Gotcha" the other day and decided to go with him. A little pricey, but we have the boat to out selves. We will be going out Feb. 18th. So I will defiantly be posting some photos after that. Capt. Mel tells me as well as the guy I booked our hotel with tells me this time of year is great for sail fish. 

lotaluck, We have been planing this trip since September. So many options/choices. Just depends on what you want to pay. There a lot of hotels in the area that offer boats/fishing gear with the hotel fees. The hotel were staying at don't offer the boats but do offer yac's plus a 525 foot fishing pier and fishing gear.

Look back here, good info....

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=210238


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

It sounds like you have your offshore trip planned so I won't chime in on that. If you are looking for a great day in the backcountry/everglades for redfish, trout, snook, tarpon, sheepshead, sharks, snapper, mackeral......I highly recommend Capt. John Gargan on a "Couple of Bucks". I have been fishing with John for 20 years and have never been disappointed. His cell number is 305-393-2714. His boat is docked at Whale Harbor Marina MM83. www.coupleabucks.com There is a great bar there called Wahoo's where you can have a cold one while you watch the charters come in with their catch. It helps you choose what captain is on a hot streak if you are planning on heading offshore. The boats come in around 3pm which is a great time to start happy hour!

Once you have your fish, the best place to take them to have them prepared for dinner is Lazy Dayz. They have a ton of options and bring you out a HUGE family style platter of your catch to the table. The Lazy Dayz, the coconut crusted and the jalapeno crusted are 3 of my favorites. You can give them over a pound per person to cook so you always go home with leftovers, it makes for great sandwiches while you are out fishing the next day! I think its $15 per person, a bit higher than some other spots but well worth it.

http://www.freewheeler-realty.com/displayrentaldetail.cfm?houseid=5407 . This is where we stay at MM90. Islamorada stretches from about MM80-MM90. Key West is MM0, Marathon is MM50 and Key Largo is MM100-MM110 for reference.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

You guys got me all revved up -we're heading to Conch Key the beginning of March. Rented a boat, no charter yet though.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Actually I am heading down in the next couple of weeks. I will post some pics. Planning on Backcountry kayak fishing, Yellowtailing from the headboat at Robbie's (MM77.5) and a day or 2 on the reef chasing sails aboard the Reefrunner out of Whale Harbor marina if the conditions cooperate.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Okay saw this thread for a while but did not read until today !

I am also headed that way soon ! Leave 2/7 will be stay in Cudjoe Key again. MM 23. Dont usually go on Charters or Headedboats. Have friends who have boats down there. So all I need to do is get my License and Buy Bait & Chum !

Usually Yellow Tails and Mackrel a Mutton or two ? Maybe a Kingfish. But just enjoying time on the Ocean. Alittle different than Lake Erie.

Had a Nice Sailfish buzz the boat a year ago ! Wow was that neat.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

We will be @ MM82, staying at the Cheeca Lodge & Spa. One day of off shore fishing, One day at the Dolphin Research center, wife wants to swim with the Dolphins (any one know the water temp in mid February? LOL) Then just some shore/pier fishing and some needed R&R.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

RedJada said:


> We will be @ MM82, staying at the Cheeca Lodge & Spa. One day of off shore fishing, One day at the Dolphin Research center, wife wants to swim with the Dolphins (any one know the water temp in mid February? LOL) Then just some shore/pier fishing and some needed R&R.


Usually a little cold ? Every time we go snokeling that time of the year we wear short wet suits !


----------

